# Cage size for four budgies



## ccc (Jan 4, 2019)

Hi I have been thinking of getting a fourth budgie. I have a 20x18x24 cage for my three current ones. Would this be large enough to add a fourth budgie? I don't want to buy another cage so if its too small I won't get another budgie.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

No, the cage you have is not large enough for another bird and really is not large enough for the 3 you currently have. Should you decide at some point to invest in a larger cage the one in this link is very popular https://www.chewy.com/prevue-pet-products-wrought-iron/dp/133569


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Definitely do not get another budgie if you plan to use the current cage. 
As Cody indicated, the cage you have is really not large enough for three budgies. 
I wouldn't recommend even keeping two budgies in a cage that small.

If you were to get another budgie, you would need a secondary cage for quarantine. 
You should have one available anyway for use as a quarantine, hospital and/or travel cage.

You can often find the Prevue Hendryx F040 and F050 cages, which Cody mentioned, on sale for a very good price.

Before even considering getting another bird (even with a bigger cage) please be sure to consider all of the following:

There are many things to take into consideration before getting another bird.

Do you really want another pet?

1. If you decide to get another budgie in the future, please be sure to observe quarantine for the new budgie.

Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.

Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks. 
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.

It is also a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.

If there are no Avian Vets in your area, then finding an Exotic Pet Veterinarian who has experience in dealing with small birds is the next best option.

2. Introducing the new bird to the current bird

Introducing two birds

3. Flock Dynamics
Flock Dynamics

Your Harmonious Flock

4. Where do you plan to get the new bird?

Why buy from an reputable breeder rather than a big box pet store

5. Vet Expense and Housing
Do you have the time, finances, etc to devote to another bird?

Are you ready, willing and able to house the new budgie separately on a permanent basis if it does not get along with your current bird after quarantine? 

Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense

*


----------

